# 2016 Chevy Cruze LT RS Exhaust Replacement



## PedroskiPR (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi everyone,

After many doing a lot of research, I decided to buy the Flowmaster Super 60 Series for my 2016 Chevrolet Cruze. When I went to the installation place, they advise that it was almost impossible to install my new replacement muffler, and that if they change it, it could hurt the turbo waste gate (something like that) in the long run because the car turbo works with the backpressure. 

After 3 days waiting excited, I looked into getting the overprice GM Part for 2017 Cruze, after talking to an agent, they said the part is not compatible with my model. Now, here I am, waiting to return my Amazon Purchase, but before sending it back. I really must ask the internet warriors, and if anyone has the 2016 Cruze 2nd generation, and changed mufflers, feedback will be appreciated. 

I really don't want that to stick with the factory muffler unless it's my best bet.


----------



## PedroskiPR (Aug 16, 2016)

Ignore post, I figured it out.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Glad you figured it out, also be sure to let that shop know turbos work best with NO backpressure, so with less backpressure than stock the car will perform much better. It's NOTHING like a non-turbo vehicle that requires backpressure to run best.


----------



## PedroskiPR (Aug 16, 2016)

I spent two days researching, and found the right search word combinations to land me to the right path, had to learn an associate degree in other words haha, like I learned as your reply states, it shouldn't be an issue, and I was surprised I was told that, if they didn't want it to do the job, all they had to say is sorry, we can't do that. Since it is my first turbo, their words made me worry. I had to go with another muffler since the Flowmaster I had its inlet it's in the center, but now, I am happy with the way it feels and sounds. It's mild but has its low, I am in love now. 
























anthonysmith93 said:


> Glad you figured it out, also be sure to let that shop know turbos work best with NO backpressure, so with less backpressure than stock the car will perform much better. It's NOTHING like a non-turbo vehicle that requires backpressure to run best.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

For turbocharged cars, boost creep would be a bigger issue. If it's like gen 1 where the waste gate is pretty much sized identical to the turbine, there really isn't much an issue with that here.


----------



## PedroskiPR (Aug 16, 2016)

Just read on boost creep, so far haven't felt it. Next it's a tune up.


----------

